# rags to riches



## Estella

Çok yoksulken çok zengin olmak gibi bir şey bu ama aslına daha uygun bir şey arıyorum ama bulamıyorum, "rags" kelimesini daha iyi verebilecek bir şey. çünkü cümlede "They will sum up his life with one false cliché or another: r*ags to riches to rags again*... şeklinde geçiyor. 

Yardımlarınız için şimdiden teşekkürler!


----------



## shiningstar

Ben de düşünüyorum ama aklıma şu alttakilerden başka bir şey gelmiyor;

"paçavralardan takım elbiseye sonra yine paçavralara" 
"gecekondudan gökdelene sonra yine gecekonduya"

ya da 

"bataklıktan tepeye sonra yine bataklığa"

Türkçe'de buna benzer deyimlerimiz var: "düşmez kalkmaz bir Allah var" veya "her yokuşun bir inişi vardır" aslında çok uzak değil bu İngilizce deyişe...


----------



## Estella

deyimin orijinali "rags to riches", "to rags again" kısmını yazar eklemiş yani, bu yüzden son söylediklerinizle ilişkisi yok. hani mesela Tatlıses gibi mağarada doğup şimdi saray gibi evlerde yaşayan insanlar için kullanılıyor  ya da Amerikan hayalini gerçekleştiren insanlar için.

ilk verdiğiniz örnekler aslında fena değil, sağolun, ama acaba çok yoksul olma durumu 
için bir şey bulabilsek daha iyi olmaz mı? ve tabii tam tersi olan çok zengin olma 
durumu?


----------



## TekYelken

Sanırım aşağıdakiler uygun düşer.

*Sıfırdan/hiçten zengin/mültimilyoner olmak.*

Umarım faydası olur.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

"Açlıktan nefesi kokarken bir eli yağda bir eli balda konuma geçmek" de düşünülebilir


----------



## kloie

Hello! I will answer the question in english.
rags to riches to rags again is an expression
rags=poor
riches=wealthy


----------



## enocuk

Merhaba,

Ben elimdeki eş ve yakın anlamlılar sözlüğünden uygun düşecek bazı seçenekleri buraya geçirmekle yetineceğim, düşünürken bir ilham verebilir:

*Yoksul / Yoksulluk*: Aç, çıplak, çulsuz, düşkün, fakir, fukara, mahrum, meteliksiz, muhtaç, parasız-pulsuz, sefil, sersefil, varlıksız, züğürt, aç biilaç, altta yok üstte yok, beş parasız, elde avuçta yok, fakir fukara, parasız pulsuz, sefalet içinde, yokluk içinde, perişan, naçar

*Zengin / Zenginlik:* Karun, milyarder, milyoner, paralı, varlıklı, "alıp yürümek", "Allah yürü ya kulum demiş", banka gibi, bir eli yağda bir eli balda, denizde kum onda para, ensesi kalın, hali vakti yerinde, karnı tok sırtı pek, para babası

Biliyorum, kimileri doğrudan yardımcı olmayabilir, ama dediğim gibi sırf ilham vermesi uğruna onları da yazdım.

Bir de, eminim biliyorsunuzdur, "rags" fakirliği "eski püskü, yırtık pırtık, paçavra, pejmürde" kıyafetleri çağrıştırarak gösteren bir sözcük. Belki buna uygun, ya da Türkçe'de benzer çağrışımları olan bir karşılık bulmak isteyebilirsiniz.

Kolay gelsin.


----------



## namik80

"Köşeyi dönüp tekrar dibe vurma" olarak çevrilebilir bence.

Onun hayatını; amiyane bir tabirle köşeyi dönüp tekrar dibe vurma hikayesi olarak özetleyebilirler. (cümle akıcı olmadı pek, uyku hali mazur görün) 

amiyane tabir: halk ağzı ile, genelleşmiş söylem ile ("one false cliché or another" yerine uydu sanki)


----------



## macrotis

Merriam-Webster'in 10 Nisan'da gönderdiği WOTD konusu şöyleydi: *This word went from rags to ruin* (söz konusu kelime de _tatterdemalion_).

Demek ki zincirleme gidebiliyor: _from riches to rags and from rags to ruin_.


----------



## TekYelken

namik80 said:


> "Köşeyi dönüp tekrar dibe vurma" olarak çevrilebilir bence.
> 
> Onun hayatını; amiyane bir tabirle köşeyi dönüp tekrar dibe vurma hikayesi olarak özetleyebilirler. (cümle akıcı olmadı pek, uyku hali mazur görün)


 

Bence çok güzel bir çeviri oldu.


----------



## Estella

enocuk said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Ben elimdeki eş ve yakın anlamlılar sözlüğünden uygun düşecek bazı seçenekleri buraya geçirmekle yetineceğim, düşünürken bir ilham verebilir:
> 
> *Yoksul / Yoksulluk*: Aç, çıplak, çulsuz, düşkün, fakir, fukara, mahrum, meteliksiz, muhtaç, parasız-pulsuz, sefil, sersefil, varlıksız, züğürt, aç biilaç, altta yok üstte yok, beş parasız, elde avuçta yok, fakir fukara, parasız pulsuz, sefalet içinde, yokluk içinde, perişan, naçar
> 
> *Zengin / Zenginlik:* Karun, milyarder, milyoner, paralı, varlıklı, "alıp yürümek", "Allah yürü ya kulum demiş", banka gibi, bir eli yağda bir eli balda, denizde kum onda para, ensesi kalın, hali vakti yerinde, karnı tok sırtı pek, para babası



Merhaba enocuk, elinizdeki bu yakın ve eş anlamlılar sözlüğü nedir diye soracaktım, çeviri yaparken eksikliğini çok hissediyorum. Beni bilgilendirirseniz sevinirim.


----------



## Rallino

Estella said:


> Merhaba enocuk, elinizdeki bu yakın ve eş anlamlılar sözlüğü nedir diye soracaktım, çeviri yaparken eksikliğini çok hissediyorum. Beni bilgilendirirseniz sevinirim.



TDK'nın eş ve yakın anlamlılar sözlüğünü kullanabilirsiniz: 

http://tdk.org.tr/esveyakin/


----------



## enocuk

Merhaba,

Ben, Özcan Yalım'ın "Türkçe'de Yakın ve Karşıt Anlamlılar Sözlüğü"nü kullanıyorum (İmge Kitabevi).

Linki de şöyle:

http://www.idefix.com/kitap/turkced...zcan-yalim/tanim.asp?sid=O3CM2LMYDT1EYTLTXRZ8

Kolay gelsin...


----------

